# Anybody use Sulfur 8?



## diablo2g (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey, I just purchased this for its anti-dandruff benefits, but they say sulfur is also great for hair growth. I just finished using MTG for a while and I posted a thread about it, but I didn't see a huge change in hair growth. It really killed my dandruff but it smelled like bacon. For anyone that has used sulfur 8, have you seen significant improvement in hair growth?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry - I haven't tried it.... but I'm sure someone here has that can give you some info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jun 23, 2006)

i use sulfur 8 and i love it..........even though it smells bad


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jun 23, 2006)

how long did u use the MTG for?


----------



## touting (Jun 25, 2006)

Sulfur 8 is good but I also hear that Monistat Yeast infection Cream is good for hair growth too. I read it on one of those long hair forums.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh this is interesting.What exactly is Sulfur 8? I am always interested in anything to do with hair growth.


----------



## touting (Jun 26, 2006)

Sulfer 8 is a hair grease that helps with dandruff. I personally think it is quite heavy, therefore I would use it sparingly.


----------



## monniej (Jun 26, 2006)

i used it many, many years ago. i far as i can remember it was a good product. it was heavy and weighed down my hair quite abit, but did the job for an itchy scalp.


----------



## dainty39gm (Jun 28, 2006)

I use sparingly also b/c it is heavy and it smells. Even though its a dandruff treatment, that's not the reason why I use it. I use it b/c I heard that sulfur promotes thicker hair growth. I'll apply it right after rinsing out my conditioner and it makes my scalp tingle.


----------



## ajenee1977 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have used it before in the past, it did help w/my dandruff but I didn't like the smell or how heavy it was. I am still on the lookout for a new product. Has anyone tried the Dr Miracle products ?


----------

